# The Movies Game: It won't start up at all



## robospongie (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been trying to install both packs of The Movies Game under compatibility mode (( I attempted XP 2 & XP 3 )) I installed it within the disc files (( Setup exe )) It refuses to install the required Macromedia Flash blocking it by compatibility issues and when I get the installations done, the splash screen pops up and when I click the play button I get a "Library not registered" and sometimes a bunch of 0000's with jittery sounds then it just won't boot up at all afterwords

I cleaned the discs and some got some scratches but they're not major scratches but I followed a lot of guides how to install it but it just won't boot up, I only got StarMaker to work but not the games itself

I've tried to installed the games 6x and it still doesn't work


This is my specs


Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard

Model: HP G62 Notebook PC

Processor: AMD Phenom (tm) II P650 Dual-Core Processor 2.60 GHz

Installed Memory (RAM): 3.00 GB (2.74 GB usable)

System Type: 64-bit Operating System

Added note: I have 34 bit Flash at the moment (It's the current version)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Try running setup.exe by right-clicking and selecting 'run as administrator'.


----------



## robospongie (Sep 23, 2015)

koala said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF
> 
> Try running setup.exe by right-clicking and selecting 'run as administrator'.


Thank you ! And I already did it by run as admin through the setup exe in the location of the folder ! It would install then it wouldn't let me install one of the components, They said something like Macromedia Flash (R) blocked due to compatibility errors even though I set the properties on setup exe to compatibility mode to XP 3 Service Pack


----------

